# my crew



## bubbabear (Nov 3, 2010)

some pics of my crew...
jaxx 4yr dachshund
oscar 7yr dachshund - therapy dog & cgc
zeek 11month german shepherd - cgc
kati 2yr german shepherd - therapy dog & cgc


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Adorable little crew you got there! Zeek sure has pretty eyes.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Great Crew!!
All are just adorable.


----------

